# Canon Developing New-Concept Photo-Storage Device



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

```
<p>This one was lost in yesterdays camera and lens launches.</p>
<p><strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 15 September 2014</strong> – Canon today announced that it is developing a new-concept photo-storage device, tentatively called the Cross Media Station, which will enable users to easily enjoy high-image-quality photos and movies captured by digital cameras.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canonstorage.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-17366" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canonstorage.jpg" alt="canonstorage" width="380" height="161" /></a></p>
<p>In addition to offering the same key concepts as Canon’s digital cameras—high speed, comfortable operation and high image quality—the Cross Media Station will enable users to save and make use of their photos and movies with ease and peace of mind, allowing them to thoroughly and effortlessly enjoy their high-image-quality photo and movie libraries.</p>
<p>Through NFC technology, images and movies can be easily transferred from a camera and saved to the Cross Media Station, after which they can be viewed in high quality on a television. In addition, when connected to a network, the Cross Media Station will allow users to easily share photos and movies as well as output images from a printer, along with other various functions. At this time, specifications, pricing, launch date and other details are yet to be announced.</p>
<p>Canon will continue to contribute to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture through new technologies and products that meet the expectations of a wide range of users.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dolina (Sep 16, 2014)

That's nice and all but the 7D2 does not have NFC you see.


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 16, 2014)

dolina said:


> That's nice and all but the 7D2 does not have NFC you see.



Another excuse for an add-on accessory perhaps?


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 16, 2014)

My understanding of the wikipedia's description of NFC is that it supports data transfer rates of up to 424 kbit/s. That's ~50KB/sec or <200MB per hour.

That doesn't sound useful beyond a day's worth of jpegs from a P&S.


----------



## mrzero (Sep 16, 2014)

This would be a great way to show off photos at home, just plug it into the flatscreen and fire up a slideshow while everyone chats and socializes. Don't know about the NFC since none of my cameras have it now, but I'm sure most or all will in the future. Might also be nice for mobile phone photos and videos.


----------



## LDS (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't know why, but it reminds me a PhotoCD player...


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 17, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> My understanding of the wikipedia's description of NFC is that it supports data transfer rates of up to 424 kbit/s. That's ~50KB/sec or <200MB per hour.
> 
> That doesn't sound useful beyond a day's worth of jpegs from a P&S.



I suspect they'd use NFC for device detection and initial credential negotiation, followed by a data connection over a faster medium such as Wi-Fi Direct, similar to the way some cell phones configure themselves for use with some Wi-Fi access points.

After all, even a small JPEG from a point-and-shoot camera is going to be a meg or two, and nobody is going to just stand there holding a device to their camera for twenty seconds or more just to copy a single photo.

With that said, why would anyone buy this when they probably already have a set-top device like an Apple TV or Roku? If Canon had any clue, they'd be focusing on trying to make their experience more seamless with existing ecosystems instead of trying to convince people to replace an already locked-in movie viewing ecosystem with an incompatible Canon offering just to get slightly easier (maybe) access to their photos.

Okay, I take that back. I can see one potential situation where it might be nice—showing photos to your family in a hotel room. But most folks have a laptop for that, and if they don't, there's the problem that half the hotel TVs out there have to be tricked into letting you access the HDMI ports. And besides, if you have to carry an HDMI cable anyway, why not just use the camera itself for photo viewing?

So... I guess I reiterate my original question: Why would anyone buy this?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi dgatwood. 
I agree with everything you said here, with the clarification it is Near field, not Touching field  so you could put the camera and reader within a few inches to maybe a couple of feet whilst downloading. 
We already carry a laptop with preloaded movies, an HDMI lead, a four way extension mains lead and all the charging leads for phones, tablets, cameras, etc when we travel so to reiterate what you said, why would you......

Cheers, Graham. 



dgatwood said:


> I suspect they'd use NFC for device detection and initial credential negotiation, followed by a data connection over a faster medium such as Wi-Fi Direct, similar to the way some cell phones configure themselves for use with some Wi-Fi access points.
> 
> After all, even a small JPEG from a point-and-shoot camera is going to be a meg or two, and nobody is going to just stand there holding a device to their camera for twenty seconds or more just to copy a single photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2014)

I think that tablets and smart phones do this already, so I'm not sure who needs another viewer.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dgatwood.
> I agree with everything you said here, with the clarification it is Near field, not Touching field  so you could put the camera and reader within a few inches to maybe a couple of feet whilst downloading.



Yes, I realize they don't *literally* have to be touching, but with standard (nondirectional) antennas, the typical range of NFC is only about four inches (10 cm). The longest-range versions that I'm aware of only reach about twice that distance. That's a short enough range to preclude, for example, the obvious use case—putting this device in your pocket and hanging the camera around your neck and having the devices synchronize with each other transparently over NFC.

Edit: Also, the speed is probably dependent on distance, so that maximum speed is likely measured at an inch or two away. Even if it managed to barely pick up a signal from pocket-to-chest distance, it would be slower than molasses in February.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, in that case we are in complete agreement. Slower than molasses in February. I like this notion, always gets a smile when I hear or see it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dgatwood said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dgatwood.
> ...


----------

